# Dark Red Girl Car. Just another MKIV.



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Never really made a build thread. but, here is the story. was on coils for a while, was actually low on them for a month and a half. made a mistake when I was in philly, swerved around one thing, hit something bigger. cracked the trans. had to get towed home. decided I wanted to go air. I went with e-level, dual viair 400c compressors, air lift front struts and firestone rear sleeves. Originally wasn't running a water trap, but recently bought one of the new accuair ones, they are awesome. I am probably going to buy another one to go between the tank and manifold soon. I am currently in the process of building some ball joint extenders to fix the front positive camber issue, and they will also act as quarter inch drop plates. need to get my frame notched. didn't have time during the build, but it will be happening when the ball joint extenders go on.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

NICE! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

soo clean, love the color


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome set up. That color and those wheels are bangin.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks everyone. the fenders/quarters are actually a little molested from being on coils. I was initially going to respray the fenders before season and then respray the quarters next winter, but was advised by the guy who does my work to just wait and do it all at the same time. so, I am going to be taking some of the spare paint from my valence paint and just touching up where the paint is chipped, and hopefully it doesn't look too bad for this season. I also currently am not running any gauges. I have been contemplating getting a digital gauge and mounting it in the door pocket with my controller, but I haven't decided if it is worth it or not. input?

controller location for reference.


----------



## Mr. Watson (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice work Biebz. You're pulling bitches like Selena Gomez with that air ride


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

looking good brah, twas nice rolling around in it this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

livinzlyfe said:


> Originally wasn't running a water trap, but recently bought one of the new accuair ones, they are awesome. I am probably going to buy another one to go between the tank and manifold soon.


Remember me? :wave:

What made you change your mind?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

That water trap is tiny!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i really like how you kept your spare and suspended the tank from above. lookin good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

That's a real nice Bora/Jetta you have there, keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Very clean, always been a fan of that color:thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I also liked your placement of the tank. Was inspired by it, but am going with a different tank. Can't wait to throw pics up here when its done.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Remember me? :wave:
> 
> What made you change your mind?


I was bored, and wanted to spend money. that was the only thing reasonably priced, so I bought it. not really anything else to it.



Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I also liked your placement of the tank. Was inspired by it, but am going with a different tank. Can't wait to throw pics up here when its done.


I saw a mk5 jetta with the tank mounted up there a long time ago. as soon as I saw it, I wanted to mount mine just like that if I ever did air. and then my brother mounted his tank up top when he did his air, so I knew how easy it was.

trunk from the back of the car.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I know I gave you **** about them, but I will be curious to see how your extenders turn out :wave:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

son of planrforrobert said:


> I know I gave you **** about them, but I will be curious to see how your extenders turn out :wave:


I am excited to get them on. still need to make them. :laugh:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

hello alex:thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good dude.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> hello alex:thumbup:


ayyyyooooo



powdub said:


> Looks good dude.


you look good. :sly: :wave:

got this, the side skirts and rear valance back last night.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice water trap :thumbup: Parker makes top of the line shiznit. (but I'm biased)


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

:thumbup: where did you score that filler panel for the touch pad controller?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great dude :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Very pretty car. 

What are those wheels, BTW?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Brake_Dust said:


> :thumbup: where did you score that filler panel for the touch pad controller?


It is the box that the controller came in, he is just lazy


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe the touchpad is in the holder piece that is in an ipod box. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## Mr. Watson (Aug 23, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> I believe the touchpad is in the holder piece that is in an ipod box. Correct me if im wrong


I believe you are correct. Biebz is quite the resourceful little chipmunk!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


>


Sick!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Brake_Dust said:


> :thumbup: where did you score that filler panel for the touch pad controller?


like stated below. it is the tray that my ipod classic came in when I got it 3 years ago. just wedged it in the door and it fits great.



[email protected] said:


> looks great dude :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks. :beer:



John Reid said:


> Very pretty car.
> 
> What are those wheels, BTW?


Brock B2's



Twilliams83 said:


> I believe the touchpad is in the holder piece that is in an ipod box. Correct me if im wrong





bdubs22 said:


> I believe you are correct. Biebz is quite the resourceful little chipmunk!


correct.



[email protected] said:


> Sick!


possibly going on the car this weekend. but, since I had to cut all of the tabs off of it, it should be fun to fit it. :laugh:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

your car looks like donkey ****.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Kiddie Rose said:


> your car looks like donkey ****.


love you too. got the wheels back. nothing new yet.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I really like the way ur trunk is set. I am doing my set up soon and I am nervous that I may need to loose my trunk.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

actually had to take the wheels back off on saturday. the valve stems were leaking. one day later, they were fixed and back on the car. I ordered a 42dd 2.5" cat back today. wasn't too worried about getting a downpipe. I am only really interested in getting some noise from the exhaust and I needed a new tip in order to fit my rear valance. which, if I get my exhaust this week, and the weather is good this weekend, I will be putting the valances on this weekend.



powdub said:


>


oh face.



wwtd said:


> I really like the way ur trunk is set. I am doing my set up soon and I am nervous that I may need to loose my trunk.


one reason I put the tank up there is that I use my trunk, all of the time. I couldn't afford to lose all trunk space. and I needed the ability to fold down the back seats and use my trunk and back seats. all in all, I am satisfied with the amount of space I have.


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

I like the spare spacers in the spare wheel tool kit :thumbup:

Creative way to mount your tank too. 

You finished with the install? Or maybe thinking about throwin some trim/carpet of sorts around the tanks mounts to kinda clean up /finish up?

Either way it looks good :beer:


----------



## lowerbyhalia (Dec 8, 2011)

*VERY smooth setup you have.*

*** 

Could you please advise where you got those gray tubes, that you have your airlines running through (OUT of your trunk area)? 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7199/6897900541_d05d23e1c6_b.jpg


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Brah said:


> I like the spare spacers in the spare wheel tool kit :thumbup:
> 
> Creative way to mount your tank too.
> 
> ...


they are in there for if I ever get a flat. my extended lugs are under neath of the foam piece.:laugh:

I have been thinking about doing something with the bolts to make them less noticeable, but I haven't really had any ideas yet.



lowerbyhalia said:


> ***
> 
> Could you please advise where you got those gray tubes, that you have your airlines running through (OUT of your trunk area)?
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7199/6897900541_d05d23e1c6_b.jpg


I do electrical work, I got them through my dad. PM me.


----------



## Robertofields (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad to see the Brock's back on, car looks good


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

get a downpipe pansy. is your car chipped?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks great dude!! can't wait to see the skirts and valances on it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Robertofields said:


> Glad to see the Brock's back on, car looks good


thanks.



Kiddie Rose said:


> get a downpipe pansy. is your car chipped?


it isn't worth the extra $300 to me and nope, it probably won't ever get chipped.



furr said:


> looks great dude!! can't wait to see the skirts and valances on it:thumbup::thumbup:


me either. I am so excited to get them on. things aren't looking good for today, but tomorrow should be good.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

got my front valence and side skirts on today. rear goes on when I get my exhaust.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

people probably already saw these. 

rear valence is on, and the wheels are being traded saturday. I am gonna miss them.


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

always loved this color and never really seen many do it up..... this is amazing!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

got these today. going on tomorrow


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Zach B. (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the new wheels a lot more.
Car is looking awesome man :thumbup:


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Great wheel choice, looks great.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks. wheels were dropped off for paint tonight. should have them back soon.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you let the air out of those tires when you took the faces out, good chance your barrels will be warped if you didn't


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

martin13 said:


> I hope you let the air out of those tires when you took the faces out, good chance your barrels will be warped if you didn't


is this a fact? my buddy has done this to his race ccw classics twice now and hasnt had any problems (yet?)


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Kiddie Rose said:


> is this a fact? my buddy has done this to his race ccw classics twice now and hasnt had any problems (yet?)


It's not so much a fact as it is just a habit to get into if you are pulling the faces out on a regular basis. I have definitely heard of it happening and it only takes a few seconds to pull the valve cores out, why risk your multi thousand dollar wheels?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Came in for dark red girls, leaving disappointed.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Came in for dark red girls, leaving disappointed.


not sure why you came in here expecting that.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Is that trailer used to haul this dark red girl car around?


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

dogdrive said:


> Is that trailer used to haul this dark red girl car around?


my dad's fully back halved race car is in there. still isn't finished though. haha

got the wheels back from paint tonight.


----------

